# Any way to force a software upgrade on 921, I'm stuck at L219



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

I just acquired a barely used 921 that was a store demo. It says L219 for Software Version.

It says "no upgrade available". Is there any way I can force an upgrade? I've already tried the "restore defaults" method which usually triggers other Dish receivers to go searching and downloading the latest software, but still get the no upgrade available message.

TIA


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Keep it connected to a dish and an A/C line for awhile (but not turned on). It will eventually "find" the s/w update it needs.

BTW: "restore defaults" refers to EPG settings only (guide order, transparency, etc.). I presume you activated it on your account, if not that is the first step.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Michael P said:


> Keep it connected to a dish and an A/C line for awhile (but not turned on). It will eventually "find" the s/w update it needs.
> 
> BTW: "restore defaults" refers to EPG settings only (guide order, transparency, etc.). I presume you activated it on your account, if not that is the first step.


What do you mean by an A/C line? Do you mean phone line?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

A/C = air-conditioned. Sometimes the alternating current (AC) line gets too hot.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay, I virginized the drive to software L055, then wrote L277 to it, then married the drive to my 921 with success.

Funny thing is that the damn 921 won't pickup an upgrade to L332. I've only got my dish pointed to 110°W. Should I point it to 119°W?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Do you have both tuners hooked up? I think they need to be for an upgrade. Get a DPP Twin and a separator. You don't want L332 by the way. It turned the 921 into junk.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

f13dfx, you are way above us (literally - I see you are in Canada). I don't know how to "virginize" a 921. L055 was the software that the 921 was originally shipped with when new. After 10 replacements E* started shipping it out with that buggy L332 already loaded. The only thing that was not ready was the smart card, which needed a firmware update before the unit would accept authorization.

The other thing is 119 is the "flagship" orbital location. With the exception of foreign channels off 61.5, 118, or 148 all E* standard subscriptions need to see 119 to properly function.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Michael P said:


> f13dfx, you are way above us (literally - I see you are in Canada). I don't know how to "virginize" a 921. L055 was the software that the 921 was originally shipped with when new. After 10 replacements E* started shipping it out with that buggy L332 already loaded. The only thing that was not ready was the smart card, which needed a firmware update before the unit would accept authorization.
> 
> The other thing is 119 is the "flagship" orbital location. With the exception of foreign channels off 61.5, 118, or 148 all E* standard subscriptions need to see 119 to properly function.


Got the update! I had to repoint to 119°W. Thanks for all the help!


----------

